# Problems w/Armour Reformulation?



## julietruly (Jun 12, 2010)

I've been trying to pinpoint the root of my current symptoms and I believe it is being caused by the new Armour formula. Does anyone else feel this way? I've had more hair loss, anxiety, waking up after an hour or so of sleep and having anxiety attack/heart palps, chest pain, extreme muscle weakness....but can any of this be from my thyroid med being not enough/too much?

Thanks


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

julietruly said:


> I've been trying to pinpoint the root of my current symptoms and I believe it is being caused by the new Armour formula. Does anyone else feel this way? I've had more hair loss, anxiety, waking up after an hour or so of sleep and having anxiety attack/heart palps, chest pain, extreme muscle weakness....but can any of this be from my thyroid med being not enough/too much?
> 
> Thanks


Could be or not. Are you testing TSH, FT-4 and FT-3 and adjusting dose as needed. It took me 12 years to get rid of my hyper symptoms and it had nothing to do with my thyroid levels or meds. I am assuming it was due to the disease just running its course.

Crazy thyroid, just can't out guess what it is going to do and why and that includes symptoms as well.


----------



## julietruly (Jun 12, 2010)

would you consider my above symptoms to be hyper or hypo? I will post labs tomorrow. They are being mailed today.

Thanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

julietruly said:


> I've been trying to pinpoint the root of my current symptoms and I believe it is being caused by the new Armour formula. Does anyone else feel this way? I've had more hair loss, anxiety, waking up after an hour or so of sleep and having anxiety attack/heart palps, chest pain, extreme muscle weakness....but can any of this be from my thyroid med being not enough/too much?
> 
> Thanks


I have found that because of the new filler, I don't require as much because asorption is better. For me,that is good news all around.

I was on 3 3/4 grains for years and now am on 3 grains.

My advice? Get your labs done; especially the FREE T3 and see where you stand.

How much Armour are you on now?

I did have to see my doc every 8 weeks to titrate all over again but that was no big deal and I feel great. Actually, I feel better than before.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

julietruly said:


> would you consider my above symptoms to be hyper or hypo? I will post labs tomorrow. They are being mailed today.
> 
> Thanks!


Symptoms could be hyper due to Armour dose not correct for you. You listed one hypo symptom. However, hyper and hypo symptoms can crossover. And yet, could be from other heal issues which share thyroid symptoms. This will depend on what your levels relate. Don't for get to post Labs reference range as well.


----------



## julietruly (Jun 12, 2010)

LAB RESULTS FINALLY HERE...The first set, collected June 3, were taken while I was on Levothyroxine, 88mcg. After seeing these results, my Nurse Practitioner, increased Levothyroxine to 100 mcg. on June 11. I had *horrific* side effects--excessive sweating, heart palps, chest discomfort, brain fog, brain pain/freeze...so I revisited her. She switched me to Armour 60mg. on June 18. During the day, I feel fairly well--still some brain fog, lack of concentration, but also have a great deal of muscle weakness now, too. And most disturbing is the hair loss! I have always had very thick hair--I've probably lost 1/3 of my hair in the last six months...

but anyway, the biggest side affect/symptom comes at night now, after I've drifted off to sleep, I suddenly awake, feeling like something is wrong/going to happen. I know I am getting ready to have a spell--heart palps, chest discomfort, overall feeling that my body is seizing or something, excessive muscle weakness, brain pain--like I can't focus on one thought. Sometimes lasts minutes, sometimes an hour. I lie on the couch and watch TV until it passes.

She increased my Armour to 90(I take 1 1/2 60 mg) on Aug. 10. Very bad spell that day--horrible brain fog/pain, headache, extreme fatigue, heart palps...so I decreased to 1 1/4 (so that's *75*, right? and they don't cut evenly at all, so I know I'm not getting same dosage each day, but she said it would all level out) So I am currently on 75 mg Armour +/-.

*Results from June 3*(on Levothyroxine, 88 mcg)

TSH, 3rd Generation 4.55 Range: 0.40 - 4.50
T4, FREE 1.1 Range: 0.8 - 1.8 ng/dL
Vitamin D 29 Range: 20 - 100 ng/mL (this was low so I started taking vit. D, 2000 IU/day.
Vitamin B12 227 Range: 200-1100 pg/mL (so low she wanted me to start B12, too...1000 IU/day

*She didn't have my T3 checked at this point!!!!!! Ugh!*

*Results Aug. 5*(on Armour 60)

TSH, 3rd Generation 5.25 Range: 0.40-4.50
T4, FREE 0.8 Range: 0.8-1.8 ng/dL
T3, FREE 256 Range: 230-420 pg/dL
Vit. B12 341 Range: 200-1100 pg/dL
Vit. D 39 Range: 30-100 ng/mL

Ok...that's it, I think. I am so very grateful for you all. I'm sorry it's so long and boringly detailed.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

julietruly said:


> LAB RESULTS FINALLY HERE...The first set, collected June 3, were taken while I was on Levothyroxine, 88mcg. After seeing these results, my Nurse Practitioner, increased Levothyroxine to 100 mcg. on June 11. I had *horrific* side effects--excessive sweating, heart palps, chest discomfort, brain fog, brain pain/freeze...so I revisited her. She switched me to Armour 60mg. on June 18. During the day, I feel fairly well--still some brain fog, lack of concentration, but also have a great deal of muscle weakness now, too. And most disturbing is the hair loss! I have always had very thick hair--I've probably lost 1/3 of my hair in the last six months...
> 
> but anyway, the biggest side affect/symptom comes at night now, after I've drifted off to sleep, I suddenly awake, feeling like something is wrong/going to happen. I know I am getting ready to have a spell--heart palps, chest discomfort, overall feeling that my body is seizing or something, excessive muscle weakness, brain pain--like I can't focus on one thought. Sometimes lasts minutes, sometimes an hour. I lie on the couch and watch TV until it passes.
> 
> ...


According to recent labs (thank you for the ranges), you appear hypo thyroid as evidenced by the Free T3. We hope to see that at 350 (mid-range) and even higher. Free T4 is automatically suppressed when taking any form of T3 so not to worry there.

You are the classic example of why thyroxine should not be titrated by TSH alone and how important the Free T3 is to the "whole" scenario.

Hang tough on the 75 mgs.(Aug.10) and get labs again at the 8 week mark. Slow titration is essential to your well-being and success. My doc never increased me more than 15 mgs (1/4 grain) at a time.

Are you feeling ok on the 75 mgs.?


----------



## julietruly (Jun 12, 2010)

I feel well enough during the day--do seem to have some more energy. My difficulty with foggy brain is still hanging on somewhat. Not unbearable, though.

My worst "symptom" is this stuff happening at night and the hair loss. As I stated in earlier post:

"but anyway, the biggest side affect/symptom comes at night now, after I've drifted off to sleep, I suddenly awake, feeling like something is wrong/going to happen. I know I am getting ready to have a spell--heart palps, chest discomfort, overall feeling that my body is seizing or something, excessive muscle weakness, brain pain--like I can't focus on one thought. Sometimes lasts minutes, sometimes an hour. I lie on the couch and watch TV until it passes."

Any ideas? If I can get over this stuff at night, I will be very happy!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

julietruly said:


> I feel well enough during the day--do seem to have some more energy. My difficulty with foggy brain is still hanging on somewhat. Not unbearable, though.
> 
> My worst "symptom" is this stuff happening at night and the hair loss. As I stated in earlier post:
> 
> ...


I think you might also have low ferritin which incidently, makes it hard to titrate your thyroxine replacement because of the jitters and stuff like that.

Have you ever had a Ferritin test?

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm


----------



## julietruly (Jun 12, 2010)

I never have....should I get one immediately or wait till Oct. for 8 week check up? If it will help eliminate this nighttime mess, I'm all for it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

julietruly said:


> I never have....


It would be wise. Low ferritin impedes the efficacy of your thyroxine replacement and stands in the way of healing. Plus your hair falls out by the fistfulls.

Your ferritin should be 50 - 100 in the range; the closer to 100, the better.


----------

